# Unable to schedule vasectomy



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

After many years of talking about it, my wife and I have decided that it's time for the big V.

I've just spent 6 hours calling what seems like every urologist in the Dallas/Fort Worth area (talk about a depressing and humiliating experience!), and not a single practice has an appointment that works with my schedule for almost 3 months. My schedule is admittedly difficult to work around; I travel about every other week, I have scheduled customer calls most days, and I also occasionally have to travel on short notice when something critical breaks somewhere in the world. None of these obligations can be put aside for an elective medical procedure. (So if I were to make an appointment a couple of months in the future, it's fairly unlikely that I would be able to honor it.)

Anyone have any thoughts, or am I condemned to be futzing with condoms for the rest of my working life? 

P.S. - Yes, I did try Zocdoc. It shows a grand total of 3 urologists in the metropolitan area, all of which are at least 20 miles away. Two of them actually showed available appointments, but I was told by both of their offices that Zocdoc's information was out of date, and they didn't actually have any availability. Welcome to 1995!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Schmivacy said:


> I've just spent 6 hours calling what seems like every urologist in the Dallas/Fort Worth area (talk about a depressing and humiliating experience!), and not a single practice has an appointment that works with my schedule for almost 3 months.


Welcome to 2018. It's frustrating.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably quicker if your wife gets her tubes tied. Tell her to step up to the plate.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

BigToe said:


> Probably quicker if your wife gets her tubes tied. Tell her to step up to the plate.


Yeah, cause actual surgery in a hospital where one is put to sleep is waaaaay easier lol


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

First of all, and speaking from experience, you need three clear days, including surgery day. I opted to be knocked out, and had it done in a hospital. As it turned out, an old football injury, on my right testicle was pre-cancerous. He was able to excise the potentially life threatening ball without causing me stress and fear. To boot, I don't think I took enough time, as I walked around my office at the time feeling like I had been kicked in the nards for a few days after I returned.

Having the tubes tied is still deeper surgery, and requires more recovery time (you are going thru a layer of muscle, and even keyhole surgery, will require a little more recuperative time, whereas if you are relatively healthy and young, a vasectomy can be carried out in the doctor's office. You'd still want a few days to ice down those balls.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

A non-hormonal IUD served us well for years.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you not able to take any "vacation" time off work? You should really take the full week off. Everyone heals differently, and while some report going back to work the next day (yeah right), I was glad I took the week to rest and just sit around in comfortable shorts the first couple days. I work anywhere between 40 and 84 hours a week (86 last week) but with a good month's notice I can get another Manager up to speed to cover for me. Do you never see the dentist or Family Doc? No vacation time? Time off around the Holidays?


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Are you not able to take any "vacation" time off work? You should really take the full week off. Everyone heals differently, and while some report going back to work the next day (yeah right), I was glad I took the week to rest and just sit around in comfortable shorts the first couple days. I work anywhere between 40 and 84 hours a week (86 last week) but with a good month's notice I can get another Manager up to speed to cover for me. Do you never see the dentist or Family Doc? No vacation time? Time off around the Holidays?


I could take vacation, although there have been times that I've been asked to cut a vacation short to respond to some sort of situation. My real issue with doing so, however, is that I work from home when I'm not traveling, so guess what I'll end up doing during my post-procedure "vacation" (at least after the first couple of days)?

I just need to find a time where I know that I won't need to travel for a week or so. Then I can take one or two days of vacation and work (lightly) from home for the remainder of the week. If I have to schedule 2+ months out, though, there's just too much uncertainty around my schedule.

At this point, I'm actually considering having the procedure done during a visit to Peru. (My wife is Peruvian, so we're down there fairly regularly.) People pay for a lot of medical care out-of-pocket there, so doctors understand that their patients (not just insurance companies) are customers.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm down here in Houston and it wasn't that hard to get 8 years ago. 

Simple out-patient procedure at the urologist's office.

Got it scheduled within a week or two and was even able to have it done on a Friday afternoon so all I had to do was go home for a few days and hang with my bag of frozen peas.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> A non-hormonal IUD served us well for years.


I agree with this one. My wife just had hers replaced after 10 years of having the first one she got after our daughter was born, never had any issues.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

Tron said:


> I'm down here in Houston and it wasn't that hard to get 8 years ago.
> 
> Simple out-patient procedure at the urologist's office.
> 
> Got it scheduled within a week or two and was even able to have it done on a Friday afternoon so all I had to do was go home for a few days and hang with my bag of frozen peas.


Yeah, but this is Dallas, so all the urologists are busy with vasectomy reversals. >


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Schmivacy said:


> After many years of talking about it, my wife and I have decided that it's time for the big V.
> 
> I've just spent 6 hours calling what seems like every urologist in the Dallas/Fort Worth area (talk about a depressing and humiliating experience!), and not a single practice has an appointment that works with my schedule for almost 3 months. My schedule is admittedly difficult to work around; I travel about every other week, I have scheduled customer calls most days, and I also occasionally have to travel on short notice when something critical breaks somewhere in the world. None of these obligations can be put aside for an elective medical procedure. (So if I were to make an appointment a couple of months in the future, it's fairly unlikely that I would be able to honor it.)
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts, or am I condemned to be futzing with condoms for the rest of my working life?


The reality is that health requires the cooperation of the patient. No one is that mission critical to an organization and can’t put a hard two day travel block on a calendar. After the procedure you can work all you want remotely. Or you can gamble and travel anyway and hope a clot doesn’t form.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like your work life balance is out-of-balance.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

If you can't see 3-5 days off in your schedule for the foreseeable future, then I'd suggest that you need to reorganize your career.

This isn't something to be rushed. I shouldn't need to impart the gravity of having your testicles operated on, and taking the time to recover properly.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Schmivacy said:


> After many years of talking about it, my wife and I have decided that it's time for the big V.
> 
> I've just spent 6 hours calling what seems like every urologist in the Dallas/Fort Worth area (talk about a depressing and humiliating experience!), and not a single practice has an appointment that works with my schedule for almost 3 months. My schedule is admittedly difficult to work around; I travel about every other week, I have scheduled customer calls most days, and I also occasionally have to travel on short notice when something critical breaks somewhere in the world. None of these obligations can be put aside for an elective medical procedure. (So if I were to make an appointment a couple of months in the future, it's fairly unlikely that I would be able to honor it.)
> 
> ...


I would say that you have a work/life balance problem that is exposed by the vasectomy, not a vasectomy problem. But that's me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Yeah, cause actual surgery in a hospital where one is put to sleep is waaaaay easier lol


You are of course 100% correct.

Still, I had 10 years worth of side effects from my vasectomy. It is for many more than just a simple out-patient problem.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

For me it was definitely do one day take Wednesday Thursday Friday off of work. There is some swelling and some icing involved in some cases.

You will not want to be locked into chair, car, slacks, certainly jeans, etc. Boxers or loose shorts will be your friend.

You can do emails, ph calls, even Skype from home during intervals between having to accommodate the boys aches and a little walking around home to stay loose.

Things cut and tied off can also tear loose or tangle if not cautious. There are stitches and some swelling, to reiterate. 

If you're in good standing you can schedule a medical procedure clearing a few days off the road. Better to schedule. You'll take time off afterwards even if not scheduled. 

I mean really.


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

Vasectomy? Big deal ...

I think I detailed this in one of my first posts a couple years ago. My then W (who turned out to be a sociopath) and I decided we weren't having any more kids (after adopting two) ... 

Got the V. No issues. Quote of the day: "Congratulations. You are now a recreational vehicle," said my doc.

W then got baby fever and desperately wanted to see what we could make together, so we flew to Austin for a discount VR (still about 5K). It was the most painful experience of my life, and I've been through some sh!t. Intense pain for about a month. Heavy drugs. 

Edit: Forgot the best part. While we were trying to have a baby, my then-W decided to have an affair while on a trip overseas. Girl bye.

Now I have a new W, and a fresh new V (W was having serious iud probs). I read that in Japan, it's possible to get a valve installed, for those who are highly indecisive.

So in short, make sure this is really what you both really want.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I just saw the Peru info.

You'll not want to spend time in an aircraft afterwards, due to the pressure changes. Just sayin.

Plus I'd want my own doc to do follow up inspection....same one that did the cutting.

Good luck! My V is a success story. Married 33 yrs.

Had it 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> For me it was definitely do one day take Wednesday Thursday Friday off of work. There is some swelling and some icing involved in some cases.
> 
> You will not want to be locked into chair, car, slacks, certainly jeans, etc. Boxers or loose shorts will be your friend.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I was a lucky two-timer and both times worked from home icing the same day and went to the office the next. Minor swelling and virtually no pain whatsoever. Loose clothing, icing and not being locked into a seated position are important to prevent complications.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think you should find a farmer. On the farm when you want to fix the male kittens you shove their head/front legs into a rubber boot, slice the scrotum open and pull out the testes, then just put some pine tar on it and let 'em run off. Since you don't have any time to do it right, I mean.

I would suggest bringing a fresh boot and some ice.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Schmivacy said:


> After many years of talking about it, my wife and I have decided that it's time for the big V.
> 
> I've just spent 6 hours calling what seems like every urologist in the Dallas/Fort Worth area (talk about a depressing and humiliating experience!), and not a single practice has an appointment that works with my schedule for almost 3 months. My schedule is admittedly difficult to work around; I travel about every other week, I have scheduled customer calls most days, and I also occasionally have to travel on short notice when something critical breaks somewhere in the world. None of these obligations can be put aside for an elective medical procedure. (So if I were to make an appointment a couple of months in the future, it's fairly unlikely that I would be able to honor it.)
> 
> ...


You don't need a specialist. I called my GP's practice. They had two guys there - one an MD and one a DO - that do the procedure in-office. One guy was there Mon/Wed, the other guy was there Tue/Thu. I got the last appointment of the day for Thursday. Scheduled the day off Friday, but didn't need to. Entire in-office procedure was 45 minutes.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

A number of people have posted to the effect that my schedule (traveling about every other week) is simply too demanding, and that I shouldn't expect to be able to schedule a procedure like this around it. Others have pointed out that I really do need to allow for sufficient recovery time. Ironically, my effort to allow that recovery time is one of the things that's making this difficult. If I'm getting on a plane on Sunday, I really feel that I need to have the procedure done on Monday, not later in the week.

So let's look at my schedule over the next 8 weeks:



Week of August 20 - Home, but committed to meetings in local office
Week of August 27 - Munich
Week of September 3 - Home
Week of September 10 - Denver
Week of September 17 - Home, but committed to a live webinar on Tuesday
Week of September 24 - Maybe Sao Paulo
Week of October 1 - Home
Week of October 8 - Maybe Orlando (depart for Singapore on Saturday)

In all honesty, that's a lot less travel than many others in my industry. And the ability to work from home and make my own schedule (around my various commitments) when not traveling makes it a big win from a work/life balance point of view (to me and my wife). Note also that Sao Paulo (week of September 24) and Orlando (week of October 8) are both maybes. There's a good chance than one or both of those trips won't happen. (But I won't know that soon enough for it to do me any good, just like I don't currently know if I'll need to be somewhere during a random week in January.)

Given that schedule, the obvious dates for me to look at are September 3 or October 1, and that brings me to my morning of calls. The worst part is that it's almost a certainty that someone somewhere in the area does have availability on one of those days, but there's no way to locate it, because the whole medical industry is stuck in the dark ages.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Your primary care provider should tell you what Urologists are in your network and make the appointment for you!

Even for DFW, it really shouldn't take all that long!*


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lots of available time in that schedule, with the two weeks you pointed out being the best. So what's really the issue? You joined TAM to talk to other men about this, so what do you want to know?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey 9/17 looks good.

Trust me. Until you're cut, you don't know exactly how it will go. 
Hey I've done bulls and boars, I could do you.

Although it's been a while. Really 40 yrs.

But I still have the knives.

Half price.....&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> .


Don't forget


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

The tool shown crushes the vas deferens and blood vessel but doesn't cut the scrotum, so no cauterization will be necessary (that is a soldering iron, right? I never had a stand with any of mine).

OP - in all seriousness it's a simple procedure but you should be prepared for a few days off for soreness.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> The tool shown crushes the vas deferens and blood vessel but doesn't cut the scrotum, so no cauterization will be necessary (that is a soldering iron, right? I never had a stand with any of mine).


It is, and they used one in my vasectomy. 

I love the smell of Vas Deferens in the morning!


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ah, that's right. The little "singe the knot" trick. I had forgotten that. Not needed with the pinch technique or the pine tar / head boot. We'll just have to see what OP has time for. And how steady his hands are.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Your primary care provider should tell you what Urologists are in your network and make the appointment for you!*


*

Nope. Just gave me a couple of phone numbers.



arbitrator said:



Even for DFW, it really shouldn't take all that long!

Click to expand...

*I agree that it shouldn't take that long. Thus my frustration.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Lots of available time in that schedule, with the two weeks you pointed out being the best. So what's really the issue? You joined TAM to talk to other men about this, so what do you want to know?


The issue is that after spending several hours calling around (probably 10-12 practices) not a single one of them could accommodate me.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hey 9/17 looks good.


I have to do that webinar on 9/18. I'll be doing it from home, but I can't be on my back or in serious pain.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> A non-hormonal IUD served us well for years.


'not use IUDs or have complications from them. They are also not 100% effective. When I tried an IUD it caused an infection, excessive bleeding and all kinds of problems. Took a while to recoop from that.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> 'not use IUDs or have complications from them. They are also not 100% effective. When I tried an IUD it caused an infection, excessive bleeding and all kinds of problems. Took a while to recoop from that.


Yeah. My wife doesn't want to do anything hormonal, and she already has pretty tough periods, so I don't think that a copper IUD would be a good idea.

(I do think it's a bit of a shame that she won't consider BC pills, because I suspect that they might actually help with the periods, but it's her body.)


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Schmivacy said:


> After many years of talking about it, my wife and I have decided that it's time for the big V.
> 
> I've just spent 6 hours calling what seems like every urologist in the Dallas/Fort Worth area (talk about a depressing and humiliating experience!), and not a single practice has an appointment that works with my schedule for almost 3 months. My schedule is admittedly difficult to work around; I travel about every other week, I have scheduled customer calls most days, and I also occasionally have to travel on short notice when something critical breaks somewhere in the world. None of these obligations can be put aside for an elective medical procedure. (So if I were to make an appointment a couple of months in the future, it's fairly unlikely that I would be able to honor it.)
> 
> ...


I traveled to Rockville Maryland and had a hernia surgery and vasectomy done for less than $2500 total. Local crooks wanted at least $10,000 just for the hernia surgery. The vasectomy would have probably cost at least that much more because the same surgeon "couldn't" do the surgery at the same time.
Scheduled two weeks out (could have been sooner but I needed to make arrangements to my own schedule.)


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Schmivacy said:


> So let's look at my schedule over the next 8 weeks...


Who you trying to fool? You are not that busy, nor are you that critical to your organization you can’t get this done. 

If you seriously can’t manage this one simple calendar date then it’s a symptom of something else. 

When you want it done, you’ll do it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

This is one of those threads that reminds me that there are only two reliable forms of birth control available to men:

A) Condoms
B) Vasectomy

I still scratch my head to know the best condoms on the market are lambskin which have been in use going back as far back as the 15th century. 

Imagine meeting a noble person from the 1400's and him asking if there is a better method to prevent pregnancy other than using intestines from a lamb by the year 2000... and you answer, "nope, they still make those and they are considered the best!" I have used them before and they are indeed far superior to latex or other manmade materials. But it is a bit strange to think that the intestines of some dead animal make for the best possible solution of birth control that is both reliable and pleasurable for a couple (as long as STDs are of no concern) in 2018.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Randy Lafever (Jul 8, 2018)

Just make an appointment for each week of November and December, then as your work calendar fills in, cancel the ones that are conflicting. Eventually you will have a week where you A) have an appointment, and B) have no travel.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Do not go this route. I had a general surgeon do mine. He was slow to recognize I was having issues, and when he realized there was a problem, I had to wait for a referral to an actual Urologist.

I had to wait weeks to get any sort of treatment - who knows how much extra pain I tolerated from having an infection all that time (on top of other issues). IMO it's not worth the risk.



DustyDog said:


> You don't need a specialist. I called my GP's practice. They had two guys there - one an MD and one a DO - that do the procedure in-office. One guy was there Mon/Wed, the other guy was there Tue/Thu. I got the last appointment of the day for Thursday. Scheduled the day off Friday, but didn't need to. Entire in-office procedure was 45 minutes.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Haiku said:


> Who you trying to fool? You are not that busy, nor are you that critical to your organization you can’t get this done.
> 
> If you seriously can’t manage this one simple calendar date then it’s a symptom of something else.
> 
> When you want it done, you’ll do it.


Quoted for Truth.

I've never seen so much damned *drama* over scheduling a 30 minute out-patient procedure in my life. I've known multiple men who had it done these past 10 years and said it was the best thing they ever did.

And for the men who keep trying to hang the responsibility for birth control on the woman - suggesting the OP's wife get the surgery or get an IUD or take BC pills, your sense of self entitlement doesn't surprise me at all. Women put their bodies through* ENOUGH* trauma carrying and having your progeny, so get off your high horses, man the hell up and stop acting like spoiled, selfish jackasses.

Jesus.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I think this is just a passive aggressive way to get his wife to have the surgery instead, witches very selfish since a tubal ligation is much more invasive than a simple vasectomy.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had a vasectomy, only to be dumped by my wife in later life... only saying... now I can't have any children with another woman. Good luck!


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

So I've managed to confirm that my potential trip to Sao Paulo during the week of September 24 isn't going to happen. Knowing that, I've finally been able to schedule an appointment for September 21.



Randy Lafever said:


> Just make an appointment for each week of November and December, then as your work calendar fills in, cancel the ones that are conflicting. Eventually you will have a week where you A) have an appointment, and B) have no travel.


I had to put down a $100 deposit to make my appointment, so this would have been an expensive proposition. (I wouldn't have done it anyway, as I wouldn't make an appointment that I didn't think I could keep.)



personofinterest said:


> I think this is just a passive aggressive way to get his wife to have the surgery instead, witches very selfish since a tubal ligation is much more invasive than a simple vasectomy.


Well all I can say is that you're incorrect. Somehow I suspect that you won't believe that, even after I've had the procedure.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pictures of the procedure, or it didn't happen.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Women put their bodies through* ENOUGH* trauma carrying and having your progeny, so get off your high horses, man the hell up and stop acting like spoiled, selfish jackasses.
> 
> Jesus.



A hormonal IUD doesn’t really get into your blood stream and doesn’t affect the system. It also has shown to reduce risk of certain cancers and make periods lighter / go away.

Why are women so keen to get the men to cut their balls off? Is it some kind of revenge for “carrying and having your progeny”?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Pictures of the procedure, or it didn't happen.


My wife is the photographer in the family. I'll ask her to take a few snaps of the snips.


----------



## Randy Lafever (Jul 8, 2018)

Schmivacy said:


> I had to put down a $100 deposit to make my appointment, so this would have been an expensive proposition.


That's... bizarre. Why would they do that? Do you think men frequently back out of vasectomy appointments?



> (I wouldn't have done it anyway, as I wouldn't make an appointment that I didn't think I could keep.)


[/QUOTE]

We're not talking about backing out of lunch with 92 year old grandma. As long as you let them know 24 hours ahead of time you are cancelling they don't care. 

If the alternative is that they _never_ get your business, you better believe they'd rather do it my way.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Pictures of the procedure, or it didn't happen.


Well, the wife balked at taking pictures during the procedure. I was going to post a picture of the "immediate aftermath" (icing down), but I'm apparently not allowed to attach images. Oh well.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Don’t go play tennis or lift weights for a few days.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

And rest no matter how fine you feel...trust me on that one.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> A hormonal IUD doesn’t really get into your blood stream and doesn’t affect the system. It also has shown to reduce risk of certain cancers and make periods lighter / go away.
> 
> Why are women so keen to get the men to cut their balls off? Is it some kind of revenge for “carrying and having your progeny”?


Since when is stepping up and taking a SHARE of the responsibility for contraception - for a huge* change* - mean castration? You do know how a vasectomy is actually performed, don't you?

It's not about 'revenge.' It's about men taking an *active* part in contraception instead of always thinking it's the woman's responsibility to be the ones sliced up, injected with shots, taking pills or having something inserted into them.

You don't want kids but want to have sex? Then take a damned part in making sure it doesn't happen.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

My ex and I had multiple kids. I was proud to have all of our kids. I love all of our kids. My ex, unfortunately did not appreciate any of them, let alone what I went thru to go thru 9 months of pregnancy and then to give birth to our kids. After we were "done" having kids, I figured the least he could do was get snipped. NOPE.

I signed papers to have a tubal after one of our kids was born. The docs office lost the paperwork and didn't tell me til after I had that child. I said 'let me sign it now', they said no because I had an epidural. 

I had another child. Which is fine. Unexpected, but ok. 

After that one, I went and got the 10 year IUD.

Worst mistake of my life. I wish I had never done it.

My ex and I split.

I hooked up with the man I am now married too. 

We agreed we would just raise my kids. He was fine not having his own biological kids. 

Well who got pregnant on the 10 year iud? ME.

A huge surprise, but that is ok. 

We were happy and going to have a child together. 

But...they couldn't get the iud safely out.

At 4 1/2 months I lost our child because of it. It was HORRIBLE. 

The worst thing isn't an unexpected pregnancy. The worst thing is having your child die. 

I read more later that the iud doesn't prevent pregnancy, it creates a hostile environment in your womb. HORRIBLE, TERRIBLE, EVIL thing.

I read other stuff where some women have serious complications from this iud. 

My 2nd hubby and I did wind up having another child. We are glad we did.

My 2nd hubby said he would get a vasectomy if I wanted it.

I read a bit about it, some guys they have serious pain that never stops because of complications from this surgery, etc. That is not what I want for him, even if the chances are low, so we decided against it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Since when is stepping up and taking a SHARE of the responsibility for contraception - for a huge* change* - mean castration? You do know how a vasectomy is actually performed, don't you?


Yes. I was told that you basically are put into this room, full of angry women, and they take turns chewing off your balls, slowly but thoroughly, until every last one of your soldiers has died a difficult but honourable death.



She'sStillGotIt said:


> It's not about 'revenge.' It's about men taking an *active* part in contraception instead of always thinking it's the woman's responsibility to be the ones sliced up, injected with shots, taking pills or having something inserted into them.
> 
> You don't want kids but want to have sex? Then take a damned part in making sure it doesn't happen.



I want to have sex and I also want to have more kids. What would you recommend in those circumstances?

Either way, it’s difficult to argue that an IUD is a more onerous procedure than getting yourself neutered, especially given all the positive ‘side effects’ of an IUD.
Unless of course, it’s just a principle thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

FieryHairedLady said:


> My ex and I had multiple kids. I was proud to have all of our kids. I love all of our kids. My ex, unfortunately did not appreciate any of them, let alone what I went thru to go thru 9 months of pregnancy and then to give birth to our kids. After we were "done" having kids, I figured the least he could do was get snipped. NOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You got the wrong IUD. Copper IUDs are not suitable for many women and give you bad cramps and period pains as well as other complications.

I am sorry about your child.

My child died because we didn’t have an IUD. (My wife decided to have an abortion). And it almost killed me too.

My wife now has a small hormonal IUD that releases a minimal amount locally. Her period pains stopped, she has very little bleeding and less PMS symptoms (though still moody occasionally but not as bad as before). So far so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

inmyprime said:


> You got the wrong IUD. Copper IUDs are not suitable for many women and give you bad cramps and period pains as well as other complications.
> 
> I am sorry about your child.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the condolences. I am very sorry to hear about your child.


----------



## Schmivacy (Aug 16, 2018)

FieryHairedLady said:


> My 2nd hubby said he would get a vasectomy if I wanted it.
> 
> I read a bit about it, some guys they have serious pain that never stops because of complications from this surgery, etc. That is not what I want for him, even if the chances are low, so we decided against it.


You did more research than I did before my vasectomy, for which I commend you.

My recovery has been slow. I've been able to work, travel, etc. since 1 week post-procedure, but a month out I'm still very, very sensitive. I have to be careful getting in and out of cars or doing anything else that might tend to catch of squeeze one of my testicles. I can't exercise vigorously and (unsurprisingly) my sex drive is much reduced.

Only in searching after my procedure did I discover PVPS (which I don't have), something that wasn't mentioned by the urologist that performed my vasectory, nor is it mentioned on any of the web sites of the various urology practices that I looked at when searching for an appointment. The TL;DR version of PVPS is that somewhere between 1% and ??% (the numbers are all over the map) of vasectomy patients will experience chronic testicular pain sufficiently severe to impact their quality of life.

In a way, I feel extremely stupid for not doing more research. After all, it isn't fair to expect a BMW salesman to tell you about the design flaws of the latest 5 series. OTOH, I did sort of think that doctors in the US held themselves to a slightly higher standard; I can't help question the ethics of performing these procedures without being more forthright about the risks.

At this point, I can only hope that I will eventually recover fully.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Schmivacy said:


> You did more research than I did before my vasectomy, for which I commend you.
> 
> My recovery has been slow. I've been able to work, travel, etc. since 1 week post-procedure, but a month out I'm still very, very sensitive. I have to be careful getting in and out of cars or doing anything else that might tend to catch of squeeze one of my testicles. I can't exercise vigorously and (unsurprisingly) my sex drive is much reduced.
> 
> ...


I wish you a full recovery. Sorry to hear of your troubles. Keep us updated. 

I read a thread or 2 here at this forum and then did a google search.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Oldtimer said:


> Don’t go play tennis or lift weights for a few days.


Or do, and let us know how you feel. hehehehe 😎😎


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Schmivacy said:


> You did more research than I did before my vasectomy, for which I commend you.
> 
> My recovery has been slow. I've been able to work, travel, etc. since 1 week post-procedure, but a month out I'm still very, very sensitive. I have to be careful getting in and out of cars or doing anything else that might tend to catch of squeeze one of my testicles. I can't exercise vigorously and (unsurprisingly) my sex drive is much reduced.
> 
> ...


You'll heal, don't worry.

My sex drive slowed when I got stabbed in the nuts too. That's normal.

It will return without issues, no worries. 

To this day, before and after my V, I always go out of my way to try and not shut my balls in a car door either.

I took time off from exercising afterwards too, it was a nice break.

Things will heal. Don't be such a Mary.

As you might guess, I'm kidding. But in all seriousness things will heal and you'll be fine. 😉😉😉

Sex will be even better.


----------

